# I eat cottage cheese because...



## Skib (Jan 23, 2004)

.


----------



## Skib (Jan 23, 2004)

now that i think of it... i should've added an option that says "It's a good source of protein but I don't like it or dislike it..."

that would be the catagory I'd fall under...

oh well


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

I LOVE cottage cheese!!! (organic low sodium kind tho)! and yes its a great source of casein protein, perfect before bed!


----------



## Fade (Jan 23, 2004)

Because....I like rotten milk.



(I actually like cottage cheese)


----------



## Var (Jan 23, 2004)

I hate the stuff with a passion, but eat it every day.


----------



## Skib (Jan 23, 2004)

i used to hate it too... just couldn't get past the texture... but now that i realize how good/easy of a source of protein it is, i'm starting to acquire a taste for it... as of right now i'm starting with 1/2 cup servings looking to get up to 1 cup eventually 

this morning for breakfast i had 2 eggs, 1/2 cup of cottage cheese and a glass of milk...

no carbs though (well, not many anyways) cause i went back to sleep for a couple hours... gotta love having a friday off work


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## DFINEST (Jan 23, 2004)

Ummmm, yummy with some pineapple


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 23, 2004)

I like the taste of cottage cheese, some times I add a tbs of honey, awesome


----------



## cjrmack (Jan 23, 2004)

I do not know why so many people hate it. I liked it as a kid and still do.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 23, 2004)

Yum Yum Yum


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2004)

Some cottage cheese is good... others taste a bit funky.  I always eat 2C before bed though.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 23, 2004)

I love to eat the stuff.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 23, 2004)

I refuse to eat any other cottage cheese besides Friendship's WHIPPED cottage cheese. Not slimy at all. Almost like whipped cream


----------



## MeLo (Jan 23, 2004)

how about the spredable kind? It taste pretty good but it's higher on the sodium...


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 23, 2004)

Cottage cheese its whats for Breakfast.... lunch... umm dinner... and in betweens... mmm Cottage cheese, what are you waiting for? Get the kids and go dig in some Cottage Cheese!


----------



## Flex (Jan 23, 2004)

> _* i eat cottage cheese because.... *_


_*

its like crack. i need to have my fix everyday. 

absolutely awesome with mixed fruit, pineapple or applesauce. and of course its a great BB food*_


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Some cottage cheese is good... others taste a bit funky.  I always eat 2C before bed though.



2 cups!?  Do you eat a low sodium brand?


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 24, 2004)

my friend told me that he mixes his c.cheese with whey in a blender , said its actually good. this sounds pretty nasty to me , anyone else try it?


----------



## sara (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.hphood.com/kitchen/kitchen.recipeList.Cc.asp


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 25, 2004)

makes me sick but i'll force myself to eat it before bed


----------



## carl68 (Jan 26, 2004)

luv the suff ... hated it when I was younger ... but it is an amaziing source of protein ... I snack on it whenever I can (Friendships blue/pink/white container 1 pct fat) ... Mix it w/blueberries


----------



## maniclion (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> my friend told me that he mixes his c.cheese with whey in a blender , said its actually good. this sounds pretty nasty to me , anyone else try it?




Oh it's good,  it tastes like a frozen yogurt shake if done properly.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2004)

Small amount is fine but if I eat alot it makes me sick.  I still eat it though, not every night but I try.


----------



## kvyd (Feb 8, 2004)

good stuff.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

I've never had it with fruit.
I put pepper and tobasco in it...


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2004)

cottage cheese melted top broccoli


----------



## sli (Feb 9, 2004)

I love It!  I think it was Jodi who reccomended it with a little peanut butter....It is friggin awesome...good b4 bed


----------



## MissOz (Feb 12, 2004)

cottage cheese with tuna yumm.....ricotta cheese is good too


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 12, 2004)

I eat it slightly frozen; it takes away most of the taste.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I wish I could find a cottage cheese thats OK on no carb days


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2004)

I love cottage cheese.  Sometimes I eat an entire 4 serving container at once.  52 grams of protein right there!


----------



## CourtQueen (Feb 26, 2004)

cottage cheese in a blender with some water and frozen berries is great!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

well...long time, no see! How u doin'?


----------



## CourtQueen (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey springs man!!  Good, how are you??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

dyin...i think time has stood still..waitng for the clock to mrecifully become 6:30pm..so I can leave this place....

Other than that. opkie dokie!
Been training? I drive past the v-ball pit several days per week...been wondering if u were gonna come back!


----------



## CourtQueen (Feb 26, 2004)

lol - yeah I know about that clock watching thing.  I have been training pretty hard.  New volleyball place opened up in Broomfield which is real close for me so loving that (well at least will be when they actually start getting some decent play in there).  I totally plan on playing the doubles tourney down there this summer.  You will have to come over since they do a crab boil fest with it.  Absolute blast.  HOw are you doing?  Still avoiding that flax oil?  Married?  Training?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

well, I am taking protein MRP's and they HAVE that fishy crap in tehm!
Wahoo!
Seriously dating a wonderful woman.
Am training. diet..still needs cleaned up, and add in cardio..


----------



## CourtQueen (Feb 26, 2004)

Fish crap  -  
Ok, I know you know this but it is a seed, not a fish!!!

Same woman from last year then huh??  Good for you!  Well, I think diet is the hardest part.  Kind of like the mental game is much harder than the actual game.

It doesn't matter how much cardio I do or what kind....Whenever I get in the sand it tells me real fast how frickin out of shape I am.  So, off to do plyos now.  Just luv them gym after work (sarcasm, heavy heavy sarcasm, might as well go back to h.s.  kwim).......


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

seed, schmeed, it tastes NASTY!
blech!
 
yep! same one! She is on her way to her condo in Silverthorne right now, and I will be going up there tomorrow afternon..margaritas, snowboarding and hot tubbing in my near future!


Heyu, I am in shape..ROUND is a shape!


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 7, 2004)

Does anyone eat the fat free cottage cheese?  its kinda high in sugar for a bedtime meal but oh well......   I still eat it anyway.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 7, 2004)

Fat free = . Plus, I hope you are eating it with a fat source at night.
I personally like Friendship 1% whipped cottage cheese or 4% (full fat) large curd cottage cheese.


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't see how people could possibly dislike cottage cheese. Boggles the mind. I'm gonna have some 2% before bed tonight, it's a no carb day but I think I need some casein back in my life

Peace.


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 10, 2004)

I've always heard of the stuff, but never actually had seen it until this year when I first bought it to eat it. Its a great thing to *EAT* but the thing is, Im not used to eating things like it. Of course I eat it anyway...its just like eating old pudding or something..


----------



## Determination (Jul 24, 2004)

You know, I was originally getting crowley's no salt added, 1% cottage cheese...mainly because it packed 15g of protein per 1/2 cup

but now that I'm buying in bulk, I don't have the option of getting so picky...so I got this 2% kind with salt that has 12g per 1/2 cup

And it actually tastes pretty good by itself...the other kind I was getting made me gag


----------



## trHawT (Jul 24, 2004)

Love cottage cheese!  Eat 1c before bed.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 24, 2004)

sodium laden taint cheese 


thumbs down all the way


----------



## sabre81 (Jul 25, 2004)

ive never tried cottage cheese... maybe i should give it a taste test one of these days.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2004)

My daily diet does comprise of it-however at this point and time, I hate everything because I am eleven weeks out to my contest! Food sucks. Freakin diet has absolutely no taste-watching everyone eat fucking french fries yesterday made me wanna cry!


----------



## timt (Jul 26, 2004)

I like it, it is a good source of protien and I get free 5 lb buckets from work.


----------



## Lurker (Sep 23, 2004)

Good source of caesin, cheap protein. Hate the texture but good for adding a little protein to recipes and a cheap calorie source to make salads wet.

Cottage cheese shakes though SUCK. YUCK!!!!! When I first got into WL I tried it, gross!

IMHO


----------



## crmcdann (Oct 2, 2004)

Cottage cheese taste good to me. I have cottage cheese with salad usually. Do you guys eat it alone or with some fruits?


----------



## angelpaws (Oct 2, 2004)

I love cottage cheese and I eat way too much of it. Sometimes I eat 4 cups in one day! 
 I mix it with splenda and its all good.
 I like the friendship brand as well. It has the fewest carbs. The whipped 1% version is the sh*t.
  I also like a brand called Cabot. And Bryne dairy.


----------



## tackle (Oct 2, 2004)

coincidentally I just "re-discovered" cottage cheese this morning because my roommate is out of town and he left some cottage cheese in the fridge.  I figured it would go bad so I had some.. then some more.. and now it's all gone!  Gotta run to the grocery store guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 3, 2004)

I am physically unable to eat fat free cottage cheese, but am in love with some low fat either 1 or 2 percent.  With pineapple or peaches, damn its good.


----------



## Du (Oct 3, 2004)

Mixed in with strawberry blueberry yogurt, its great.


----------



## dschneid (Oct 13, 2004)

all dairy products suck  

Not healty either.


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

dschneid said:
			
		

> all dairy products suck
> 
> Not healty either.


Ummm.......
Sure buddy.


----------



## dschneid (Oct 13, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ummm.......
> Sure buddy.


And you are probably one of those who still think that milk is healthy....


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

I love skim milk.


----------



## angelpaws (Oct 15, 2004)

dschneid said:
			
		

> And you are probably one of those who still think that milk is healthy....




 Controversial issue so; to each his own. I dont think milk (skim milk I mean) is bad for anyone. We should focus on smoking, beer, all that other crap that is PROVEN to negatively impact health.


----------



## timt (Oct 15, 2004)

It reminds me of my wifes legs.


----------



## Du (Oct 15, 2004)

timt said:
			
		

> It reminds me of my wifes legs.


I KNEW that was coming sooner or later.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

I love the stuff, especially with fruit.
My husband decided to try the stuff a year ago after watching me eat it so often, became addicted to it pretty quickly, mind you, he mixed his cottage cheese with jam!
Anyhow he started to take a large tub or more of the stuff to work everyday for lunch... the end result - over many months of excessive dairy intake he has now become extremely lactose intolerant!    Everything in moderation I guess.


----------



## nopity (Nov 2, 2004)

Cottage cheese is awesome, i usaully can eat a 4-cup portion every day, The red kind,lol, WHOLE.  With a ton of pepper, this stuff is good.  But can only eat it if the taste is right on.  For the ones that do eat it, you can tell instantly if its a good batch,lol.  BLENDED, NOWAY MAN, THAT SICK.  

PEACHES, now thats good.


----------



## timt (Nov 3, 2004)

Peaches Come From A Can 
They Were Put There By A Man 
In A Factory Downtown


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 9, 2004)

Cottage cheese is good with pepper or applesause. I like it plain even.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2004)

I like it mixed with yogurt!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 21, 2005)

dschneid said:
			
		

> And you are probably one of those who still think that milk is healthy....


what the hell are you talking about?  milk is unhealthy? why?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

i've always liked it. when i was little my mom always served it with big juicy cheeseburgers made with sharp chedder and dill pickles. good thing me n my brothers never sat still...


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 22, 2005)

I never ate it before I started training seriously and paying real attention to my diet...I just LUV the stuff (FF of course!). My 7 yr old daughter recently discovered the tasty joys associated with cottage cheese and we will soon need to buy a factory and make our own to bring down our CC costs!!lol


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 22, 2005)

*i eat Cottage cheese because.....*

It is a good source of Protein and other Nutrients.  I find Cooking with it works like a charm.  Especially for a (Carb Cheat) like "Lasagna" and "Macaroni & Cheese". The low fat Cottage cheese is a great subsitute in place of other Cheeses and  provides the added Protein (without) the added Fat and Cholesterol!


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 22, 2005)

I used to HATE it, but when I started getting serious into fitness & lifting, I tried it w/ mixed berries & light yogurt. YYYYYYUUUUUMMMMMMMM

I'm going to try that "Friendship 1% Whipped" Stuff - anyone know where I can get it? I don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## seven11 (Mar 23, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmm i love that stuff kinda keeps me sane on this cutting diet


----------



## XcelKrush (Apr 11, 2005)

Casein powder.  I cant stand cc.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 11, 2005)

i put a heaped tablespoon in my protein pancakes in the morning but am going to try and add a heaped teaspoon into most meals i have,going to go through a lot of cc though!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2005)

Because it has more sodium than a subway sub!


----------



## vegman (Apr 17, 2005)

Can't stand it!


----------



## vitaminG (Apr 17, 2005)

im trying to eat it straight for the first time right now... i dont know how anyone could like this stuff its nasty, i have to chase it with a bite of banana or ill gag it feels like im taking shots of tequila


----------



## vitaminG (Apr 17, 2005)

and can someone please tell me why this shit has to be so salty, it would be a lot easier to eat if it wasnt, can you get this stuff without salt... 

i tried mixing it with vanilla yogurt, its better but the saltiness... so nasty. I hate this forum for telling me cc is good for you


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 18, 2005)

used to force feed myself, but no longer, I can't stand it, I think I'd rather roll in glass and then take a bath in rubbing alcohol before I put that shit back in my fridge let alone my mouth...


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 18, 2005)

dschneid said:
			
		

> all dairy products suck
> 
> Not healty either.


 DAMN BUDDY, you know you shouldnt post and smoke up at the same time, effects your brain cells too much


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 18, 2005)

tackle said:
			
		

> coincidentally I just "re-discovered" cottage cheese this morning


 me too as I was scrapping out old cauk and grout in my bathroom!
 J/K


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 18, 2005)

I have never noticed that cottage cheese is salty....I am shocked by all the "its too salty" comments.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 20, 2005)

I think that putting pepper on it makes it twice as palatable.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

I love it...plus its a great protein source. Mmmmmmm...its great with a ground turkey patty and a green salad.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> I think that putting pepper on it makes it twice as palatable.



I agree! Yum!


----------



## gettingbackinto (May 23, 2005)

c cheese tastes so nasty but hell i am that guy that forces it down lol


----------



## drickanderson (May 23, 2005)

I love cottage cheese with pepper on it, but I'm allergic to dairy products so I have to steer clear ...


----------

